# Low end Lowrance and H-bird



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Have had Lowrance X-85 and thats the only unit I have any experience with. 

Trying to evaluate the Lowrance X96 and X125 against the Hbird 565. Looking for input on those units.

Hbird has the dual beam. Is that useful?

Mostly I fish Erie for eyes/perch and WB for crappie/cats.
Appreciate any input.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Bob,
I have used the X96DF for two years on Erie. I like it. I find fish. No problems at all with the equipment. It will show you perch hugging the bottom as well as suspended walleye or walleye belly to the bottom. 
For the money it is a good product. When I bought it I was not interested in putting too much $$ in extras on the rig. 

Gene


----------

